# Mosquito Monday nighters



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Mosquito Lake Marina will once again host Monday night bass tournaments at Mosquito Lake. Entry is $30.00 per a team and $5.00 big bass per a team with 100 percent payback every Monday night. Starting time will be at 5pm. Sign up,boat check and weigh in will take place at the Marina. For more information you can call the Marina at 330-637-2075


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

When is the start up date?


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

im sorry, forgot that. Monday Nighters will start May 9


----------



## Alwayslearning (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey I am interested in the Thursday nighters but was looking for just a little more info. Entry Fee? Is it a single event every week, or do scores carry over type deal? 
If you could post something or just PM me that would be great.
Sorry if this is too soon to ask. Just cant stop itching, and am starting to line up my weeks:F


----------



## Alwayslearning (Mar 22, 2010)

monday nights


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

These are one night deals no points or carry over Joe usually pays out 1-4 places plus big bass for the night depending on how many boats we get. They are really well run events

Mark


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I'll def be there often. Just got our 1st boat and was looking for something to do with the wife for some fun!! Glad I read this! Do you sign up that day or in advance? What is the end time for the tournaments?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

You just sign up that day, try to get there about 15 minutes early and pay at Joes shop across from the ramp. We fish untill close to dark times will change with the longer nights.

Mark


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just bought my first boat (project boat) but its bout ready for the water now. Also just moved 5 min from mosquito and now I just have to figure out how to get Monday off of work so I can fish these.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

we have 3 or 4 cpls that fish monday nights,we have a good time there. As Mark said get there early and sign up and we will do boat inspections before we go out. Usually fish till 8 or so early in the year and around 9 or so in the summer. You can stop at the Marina if you need more info, myself or kathy can give you more info. We have a great bunch of guys that fish,you will enjoy yourself


----------

